# my 5 week keto diet progress photos! end result



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys thought id post a journal of my previous cycle i did before i start my new journal for my first contest coming up in october..

Im 19 years old just been training under 1 year now, current weight now is 13.5 stone, i cut from 15.6

Routine is the good old push pull, legs, repeat routine which ive stook to since i very first started training..

I do my cardio morning 1 hours run (fasted) and an hours run at night, also on my off days i perform 3 hours cardio (weekend)

For my diet i stook to the basic gears wise, i ran test enanthate, tren accetate, and i also ran t4, and clenbuterol for 5 weeks..

i was reading into some diets and found a diet Pscarb did for somebody (keto)

Meal 1:

8 whole eggs

Meal 2:

Two scoops of Extreme Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 3:

8 oz. of lean meat with large bowl of green salad with 1 Tbsp flax/Olive oil and vinegar

Meal 4:

Two scoops of Extreme Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 5:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts

Meal 6:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts.

id like to thank pscarb for putting this diet up as i was struggling to find a diet that i could follow, ive been on this diet now ever since i finished my last cycle 6 weeks ago.. and im loving it :laugh:

here are the progress photos, i didnt really take progress photos weekly only did a few photos now and again..next cycle will make a propper journal with weekly updates  .

Week 5 (end of cycle)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34106&stc=1&d=1260493915

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34107&stc=1&d=1260493915

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34108&stc=1&d=1260493915


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

You look good mate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Dman mate....Looking really good. Some really nice seperation. Overall a quality physique!!! How are your wheels?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking well, espically only training for one year. How many cycles have you ran since you started training?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Legs are **** poor absolutly need to start training them if im thinking of doing a competition in october, i wont lie to you guys ive been fobbin legs off in my weekly training sessions to get cardio session in on my off days :/, starting to train them again this wednesday heavy squats and lots of intensity should get some more size on them!

Also just a question for either yourself or con as i know cons done a previous contest (congratulations on that btw looked amazing and very inspirational thread) for my next cycle im going to be running this:

Test - 600 mg week

Tren - 300 mg week

clen - (140mcg) 3 tablets daily

T4 - 300mcg (3 tablets daily)

Winstrol - 50mg (1 tablet daily)

5 ephedrine - every day

1 Aromasin EOD

week 1 - Test 600 mg, 3ml tren,win,clen,t4

week 2 - Test 600 mg, 3ml tren,win,clen,t4

week 3 - Test 600 mg, 3ml tren,t4,win

week 4 - Test 600 mg, 3ml tren,t4,win

week 5 - Test 600 mg, 3ml tren,t4,clen

week 6 - Test 600 mg, 3ml tren,t4,clen

week 7 - Test 300 mg, 3ml tren,t4,win

week 8 - Test 300 mg, 3ml tren,t4,win

week 9 - 3ml tren,t4,win,clen

week 10 - 3ml tren,t4,win,clen

Im considering running 300mg of test instead of 600 as planned throughout to keep bloat and water retention down...what are your views on this..


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> Looking well, espically only training for one year. How many cycles have you ran since you started training?


this is my 3rd cycle, for my first cycle i did dbol and sust for 8 weeks, with **** poor diet of alcohol, takeaways, and no cardio lol

second cycle i ran test e and tren with a better diet for 6 weeks

and this is my 3rd cycle with a good diet and ALOT more cardio which has given me the best results out of all my previous cycles imo, and im at my lightest and possibly weekest lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> Legs are **** poor absolutly need to start training them if im thinking of doing a competition in october, i wont lie to you guys ive been fobbin legs off in my weekly training sessions to get cardio session in on my off days :/, starting to train them again this wednesday heavy squats and lots of intensity should get some more size on them!
> 
> Also just a question for either yourself or con as i know cons done a previous contest (congratulations on that btw looked amazing and very inspirational thread) for my next cycle im going to be running this:
> 
> ...


Probably a better question for Con to answer as he is much more knowledgable in this area. I have never run Tren before. I have competed a few times but that was long ago. Back it my day I used test/deca/clen when prepping.. times have changed


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> how tall are you
> 
> look heavier then 13.5
> 
> looking awsome though mate


only 5ft 11, nope spot on 13.5 lol,

i started training when i came out the royal marines last year was a good 11 stone then no muscle tho but i had a shape to my body. when i came out (only did 15 weeks training :whistling: ) i decided to hit the weights, was training in my garage lifting paint tins on the end of bars for more weight lol and then decided to go back to the gym where i trained up. just started with general circuit training had absolutly no idea about rep ranges or anything like tha or training different muscle groups on different days i think at first i trained biceps everday LOL. i started gear when i had about training and what i was doing with help and advice from ppl in my gym who previously used it..


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Probably a better question for Con to answer as he is much more knowledgable in this area. I have never run Tren before. I have competed a few times but that was long ago. Back it my day I used test/deca/clen when prepping.. times have changed


i know its naughty to run Tren etc without test but i really do no like running test just for the bloat and water factor lol, unfortunatly i couldnt get my hands on prop :sad: will see what con thinks lol, hopefully aromasin will keep bloat at bay!

p.s. would it be highly absolutly unacceptable to run tren for 12 weeks without test?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> not saying your lying lol but for your height i still think you look heavier, what are your measurements (sp) ? arms ect... im just curious mate ... :beer:


oh i know mate lol, not too sure on chest measurements or anything like that, but i know my arms are just over the 16.5 mark, which im happy with for time being lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> i was like you when i started trainin lol but rather then biceps everyday i was benching haha


hahahaha, god i hate benching lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Just a quick bump, anyones thoughts on my test dosages for the cycle? really want to keep water and bloat down if not would be dropping the test on weeks 8-12 and just running the tren..


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

18spike18 the reason he looks heavier than 13.5 stone is because he has only been training his upper body which is only half of his body.....

Imo i would not compete this year because it is easy to have an impressive upper body shot but to step on stage with out every really having trained your legs is a poor idea imo and you will not look all to great.

If your 19 that means you can still compete in the junior class until your 21 so i would focus on gaining size and then next year when your 20 enter a junior class.

I understand you dont like bloat it does not look the greatest and gaining some fat does not look the greatest but you have to look at this objectively if your goal is to step on stage then how you look when you step on stage matters not walking around ripped every day.

A bulking cycle of test/deca/dbol is what i would do and i would do this for 16 weeks followed by 4 months off and then go into a contest prep.

You need to start giving your legs 100%........


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> 18spike18 the reason he looks heavier than 13.5 stone is because he has only been training his upper body which is only half of his body.....
> 
> Imo i would not compete this year because it is easy to have an impressive upper body shot but to step on stage with out every really having trained your legs is a poor idea imo and you will not look all to great.
> 
> ...


100% agree with you on that one, i only thought about doing a contest a month ago after i finished my last cycle, at first i didnt really take bodybuilding that seriously hense not really training my legs when i should :sad:, my legs arent really that bad, could post some pictures for you guys to see what there at compared to upper body....

Just a question for you con, prior to your competition did you ever cut your test out, and just run the tren? or did you run adex, or aromasin right throughout prior to contest..meaning you could keep the test in.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

1st off, your top half looks like one of the he-man toys i had as a kid! cracking look...

shame to read about your lack of leg work though mate but get your traps under a barbell and get squatting next time your in the gym!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

training legs tommorow  going to smash them, hitting cardio twice a day still hopefully they wont be completely filled with lactic acid by thursday lmao.

also had a few requests about the tattoo here is a previous picture ages ago before it was fillled in..










also here is another photo i found of finished result, really just a posey photo for facebook LOL










And this is me before i started my first cycle...or any type of propper training


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Brilliant. I love seeing the before and after shots. Can you post your gear history from starting to now m8. I would be interested in types and doses ( privately if you want ).

Kudos.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

\You were already a decent size before starting training mate.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ahh i dont mind mate here is from first to last cycle in order

1. 10 week cycle, Sust 500mg weekly, dbol weeks 1-3 30mg daily

2. 6 week cycle, test enanthate 750 mg, tren accetate 300mg, 50mg winstrol daily.

3. 6 week cycle, Test enanthate 600mg,tren accetate 300mg, 50mg winstrol daily, t4 300mcg's daily, 120mcg clen daily.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

lambert said:


> \You were already a decent size before starting training mate.


i went into the marines at tht size, i developed a frame just from cardio, push ups and pull ups lol. prefer weight training though.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> i went into the marines at tht size, i developed a frame just from cardio, push ups and pull ups lol. prefer weight training though.


Looking solid mate, great upper body. I really hate to ask, but what kind of ab stuff do you do? i really need to start working mine.

Oh and how come you came out of the marines mate?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi mate i do weighted crunches on a deep decline bench, i do 100 reps with a 20 kg plate, then move onto the dipping bench and do 100 knee to chest leg raises, this seems to get my abs pretty good.

i believe though that heavy deadlifts get them better, after deadlifting 235kg for 3 sets of 6 reps i can barely move my core lol really gets my obliques tho deadlifts.

various reasons really, for one i came down with glandular fever and couldnt complete an exercise so woulda been backtrooped, a few months, and my mind wasnt into it anymore


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

with ur ur first meal on this diet where u have just eggs how do u prepare them?

i gota do this but do i boil them or eat the m raw?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ano1987 said:


> with ur ur first meal on this diet where u have just eggs how do u prepare them?
> 
> i gota do this but do i boil them or eat the m raw?


**** eating them raw lol, i scramble them mate, its my favourate meal of the day


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol, eggs arent realy tatsy expecialy eggs alone but wtf gota be done =)

u look in good condition to mate, hope ur legs come on well


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

That was a really productive cycle, would be delighted if i looked like that after my first.

That tatt is quality, my bro has got one of jesus on his back and one of mary on his hip.

What's your cheat/refeed protocol like on that diet?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Great physique mate looking excellent...like Con said hit those legs hard now and think about competing next year.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking good mate, especially for the amount of time you've been training! Get some legs pics up if poss


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Look incredible mate, bet you've no problems wit the ladies eh 

You sound very dedicated and your knowledge of diet and training is sound so i reckon you're legs will come on crazy, look forward to seeing more progress :thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Willie said:


> That was a really productive cycle, would be delighted if i looked like that after my first.
> 
> That tatt is quality, my bro has got one of jesus on his back and one of mary on his hip.
> 
> What's your cheat/refeed protocol like on that diet?


Hi mate, i try and leave my cheat meals once every 2 weeks, i prefer to try and stay in keto phase as long as possible, i find i can go 2 weeks before my muscles go completely flat and strength starts to deplete thats when i have a carb up meal preferably on the saturday... This could be anything from 300/500 grams of carbs on that day.....i try and eat clean on that day so i try and carb up on sweet potato, rice or prefably oats.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

neildo said:


> Look incredible mate, bet you've no problems wit the ladies eh
> 
> You sound very dedicated and your knowledge of diet and training is sound so i reckon you're legs will come on crazy, look forward to seeing more progress :thumb:


hahaha, my last girlfriend finished me due to finding out i took steroids lol!

Training legs tommorow! Cant wait lol :whistling:


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Very impressive mate, nice work


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Miike said:


> Very impressive mate, nice work


Thank you mate, and thanks to everyone else for the comments!

2 weeks till im back on my next cycle, will journal it for everybody! looking forward to it myself as will be my first blog/journal!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Thank you mate, and thanks to everyone else for the comments!
> 
> 2 weeks till im back on my next cycle, will journal it for everybody! looking forward to it myself as will be my first blog/journal!


Good man, look forward to reading that :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Even if im not doing a competition next cycle will be another cutting cycle again,

Cardio will be both Morning run Fasted (1 hour high intensity run) and post workout cardio 1 hour cross trainer/1 hours run medium intensity depending on how i feel.

weights will be kept heavy and reps will be kept to 6/8 again i believe this is best for growth and i see it works best for me, on smaller muscle groups such as triceps and biceps will keep my rep ranges to 10/15 reps except on skulls and cheat barbell curls where i will be doing 6/8 on them 

hopefully with some heavy squats/leg press coming up i should be able to put some more lean mass on.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

forgot to add, possibly looking at a rebound bulk come october/november time depending on how my body and blood tests are....as much as i dont want to come off keto (coming up to 3 months on keto diet) my strength will platouh and i believe its time to slowly introduce carbs, will see how strength etc comes along next cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> Just a question for you con, prior to your competition did you ever cut your test out, and just run the tren? or did you run adex, or aromasin right throughout prior to contest..meaning you could keep the test in.


 Final 4-6 weeks its all fast esters and i drop the test about 6 days out from the show, adex is used or letro....


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

what was your first cycle mate? by the way your looking ace!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> what was your first cycle mate? by the way your looking ace!


Just sust mate at 500 mg a week, tried dbol lasted 2/3 weeks on it before i packed it in. absolutly hate dbol fills me with water and my appetite goes completley, wont be touching that again lol


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

So many young adults are d1cks these days, refreshing to see a someone as young as yourself applying positive energy.

0/


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Training legs today LOL, just done an hours cardio in the chucking down rain, how horendous. Im thinking of doing squats, 4 sets 6 reps? then heavy leg press 5 sets of 12/15 reps, calf raises. then an hour on cross trainer..

wednesday is usually my cardio day (3 hours cardio) will try and get 3 hours in today at some point!


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> wednesday is usually my cardio day (3 hours cardio) will try and get 3 hours in today at some point!


your a madman!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> your a madman!


absolutly love running lol, i wish i felt the same way about training legs :laugh:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

just a quick question for anybody that has previously used, ephedrine, t4 (t3) or clenbuterol...when coming off these cutting drugs did anybody notice any rebound weight gain/water gain...ive not noticed anything drastic but ive heard it can happen..

Im currently off for another 4 week.... before my next cycle, im going to be running a mild ECA stack for 4 weeks until im back on as from today...then when i hit back on cycle will drop the eca, start with the clen for 2 weeks then hit eca and clen back to back with my 2 weeks on 2 weeks off period etc.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Biff - what pace do you do your cardio at ie( heart rate or distance done in a particular time)?

Great results mate,

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Biff - what pace do you do your cardio at ie( heart rate or distance done in a particular time)?
> 
> Great results mate,
> 
> J


hi mate,

i cant really base what i run at what pace on the roads, but on a treadmill i stick to around 14km an hour and stick to that pace for an hour...usually id do interval sprint training on the treadmill...for 12 km

This would involve 1km at a very fast pace, usually 16.5 km then another km at 8/9 km which is a slow jogging pace until i covered 12km, this would take me less than an hour 56 mins or so, i did this when training for the marines. usually in a morning i will try and cover 6-8 miles or so in just under an hour..

i find i sweat out more on a cross trainer though :confused1: lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> ...This would involve 1km at a very fast pace, *usually 10 mile then another km at 8/6 mile* which is a slow jogging pace until I covered 12km...


Sorry mate, I don't understand this. Could you explain it a bit more.

Thanks a lot,

J


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

mate, you look awesome, so which cycle that you ran did you find the best?

did you find that the gear worked well even on a keto type diet?

also...any reason behind just doing a 6week cycle?

also...how often do you run clen for? did you get big first and then cut down?

DID you find you still gained size on gear even on a keto diet?

sorry for all the questions but you look amazing!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Sorry mate, I don't understand this. Could you explain it a bit more.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> J


sorry mate lol its a little confusing i know,

basically if im covering 10 mile on a treadmill.

Id run the 1st mile at a fast pace

then the 2nd mile at a steady pace

then the 3rd mile at a fast pace again etc etc, until i covered 10 mile.

its just something i did to get my cardio and fitness up when training for the marines but i couldnt do that after a weight session lol. i usually just do it on my cardio days when i feel fresh..

usually id run in a morning (fasted) at a steady running pace, and after training when glycogen stores are completely depleated either on the cross trainer for 1 hour or back out on the roads.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I understand. Thanks Biff.

My abs are really lardy at the moment, I'm just about to start a cut, and I wanted to understand the level of cardio you do that contributed to your success.

Great stuff, and good luck with your next cycle. I look forward to your Journal.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> mate, you look awesome, so which cycle that you ran did you find the best?
> 
> did you find that the gear worked well even on a keto type diet?
> 
> also...any reason behind just doing a 6week cycle?


Hi mate, my 3rd cycle was deffinetly the best use of cycle, i decided it was time for a cut, especially running clen and T4 plus getting a decent diet sorted really was the most beneficial for me.

To be honest i hate bulking, or force feeding myself food just to try and put on size, i found eating 6 steady meals with just fat and protien was easy and ive stook to it ever since.

Absolutly my favourate cycle and i hope to achieve similar if not better results in my coming cycle in 2 weeks time, last cycle i only ever did 1 cardio session, Now ive been off 6/8 weeks and not running no cutting drugs at all, im havin to put myself in 2 if not sometimes 3 cardio sessions just to maintain my leanness, i do enjoy running tho 

i found when running t4, and clen i could at times be extremely sluggist on my diet and i was only doing 1 hours cardio daily..

I look forward to running this cycle next time with the added epherdrine and possibly Anavar, also 2 cardio sessions daily like i am doing now!

Extremely excited about the resulys for the following 12 weeks indeed. will keep everybody posted with my results so look out for the journal! everybodys comments so far have been very inspirational!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> mate, you look awesome, so which cycle that you ran did you find the best?
> 
> did you find that the gear worked well even on a keto type diet?
> 
> ...


sorry missed these points,

i found on a bulk i stopped gainin mass after 6 weeks, but when dieting it doesnt really matter as your not going for size gain instead your going for fat loss, so next time i will be running a 12 week cycle... i ran clen at 120mcg 2 weeks on 2 weeks off for my 6 week cycle i only ran it twice, first 2 weeks of cycle then final 2 weeks before i came off. I didnt really gain much size mate but people thought i looked alot bigger obviously with being more cut than what i was, my strength still went up alot though, especially on deadlifts, which i really focussed on in my 6 week cycle, my deadlift went from 180 kg for 3 sets of 5 reps to 225 for 3 sets of 5 reps, which im really happy with for this cycle!

any other questions feel free to ask  :beer:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I understand. Thanks Biff.
> 
> My abs are really lardy at the moment, I'm just about to start a cut, and I wanted to understand the level of cardio you do that contributed to your success.
> 
> ...


No problem mate, its all a mental game i find, aslong as your doing 1 hours cardio in a morning, or 45 mins to an hour after training the weight should drop off you...try and drink plenty of water aswell

I take a few supplements in a morning just to help with metabolims, i dont know if anybody knows about them or not i was just recomended them from my local shop

i will have 3 sea kelp tablets in a morning, followed by 3 cla tablets, and 3 cut and burn tabs. these are all on the shelf products


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers mate. Totally agree on the mental side of things.

One comment, you may want to take the cla away from your workouts. The difference maybe slight though.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Cheers mate. Totally agree on the mental side of things.
> 
> One comment, you may want to take the cla away from your workouts. The difference maybe slight though.
> 
> J


Totally agree there actually, ive found when doing cardio i get a really acidic feel in my stomach from the CLA lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

great transition from looking quite slim to quite a beefed up muscular chap...well done bro!!!

that diet etc looks like it worked good!!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> great transition from looking quite slim to quite a beefed up muscular chap...well done bro!!!
> 
> that diet etc looks like it worked good!!!


Cheers mate, hopefully things can only get better, going to really push it these next 14 weeks!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

He doesnt really do that much cardio he just ups the dose and takes the dog for a walk PMSL.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> He doesnt really do that much cardio he just ups the dose and takes the dog for a walk PMSL.


LMFAO i wish

Trained legs today not a bad session

started ECA stack today 100mg of eph 75mg aspirin and 200mg caffiene!

started off with leg press did 6 x 20's aside 4 sets 8 reps then straight onto squat................Machine PMSL. Did 160kg total on that for another 4 sets 8 reps, then leg raises 4 sets 15 reps, then calve raises 4 sets 20 reps, then 1 hour on cross trainer...oh and 200 knee to chest raises for zee abs :whistling: .


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks amazing mate really does, even a natty like me could be turned to the gear if it wasnt for my ignorant fiance lol, for under a years training its awesome gratz!!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

squat machine....

lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

dingosteve said:


> Looks amazing mate really does, even a natty like me could be turned to the gear if it wasnt for my ignorant fiance lol, for under a years training its awesome gratz!!


haha, my last girlfriend (lasted 2 week) PMSL. finished my due to me taking steroids and her new bf is a complete joke lol, i think she imagined me taking steroids is sat in the corner of my room on the floor like a smack head with a belt strapped tight around my arm injecting test into my vain.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> squat machine....
> 
> lol


 :rockon:

you should have come gym on time to spot me on squats :cursing:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

some of us have to work!!

We'll have you up to 200kg squats in no time :thumbup1:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> haha, my last girlfriend (lasted 2 week) PMSL. finished my due to me taking steroids and her new bf is a complete joke lol, i think she imagined me taking steroids is sat in the corner of my room on the floor like a smack head with a belt strapped tight around my arm injecting test into my vain.


Put up that facebook picture of him :lol:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> Put up that facebook picture of him :lol:


maybe later lol


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

sugar free jelly is amazing. 0 calories WTF

all the best journals on here have stories with funny/menacing happenings, girl issues and general funny stories so try and get some of them in with photo evidence and all this equals mega high reps. I know you get plenty of girl stories to post up with pics


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW!! have u thought about modelin or summit?? im not gay lol ive got a kid and 1 on the way lol, i was guna ask my job requires me to be alert almost all the time, wot were ur energy levels like on the diet??


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Ardasnails said:


> WOW!! have u thought about modelin or summit?? im not gay lol ive got a kid and 1 on the way lol, i was guna ask my job requires me to be alert almost all the time, wot were ur energy levels like on the diet??


haha not really considered modelling although i do know alot of agencies nowadays are asking for a sh1t load of money for portfolios, i know "storm agencies" are the best you can go for as they will tell you straight if you have what it takes and even make a portfolio for you.. seems good money :tongue:

Energy levels were fine mate infact in the gym i was even more alert than ever lol, obviously theres no problem with taking drinks like sugar free redbull etc as this wont actually take your body out of ketosis  i find drinking plenty of water and getting my fats in helps me keep my energy topped up  also LOTS of water lol


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

cheers m8, ive been thinkin of doin a diet like yours but i was worried about my energy, cheers buddy


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> Put up that facebook picture of him :lol:


here we go lol

Ex girlfriends new boyfriend, with picture of ex girlfriend below.

Id post pictures of the new bird im seeing but if she found out id been posting pictures of her on forums id get ****edd lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

FWIW You may get some advantage from ALCAR (2-3 x 3g per day), which helps transport fat to be burned. It would complement your existing stack IMO.

As for the bf - he looks like a valid protein source to me.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> FWIW You may get some advantage from ALCAR (2-3 x 3g per day), which helps transport fat to be burned. It would complement your existing stack IMO.
> 
> As for the bf - he looks like a valid protein source to me.
> 
> J


"hes not on steroids"

"how do you know that"

"Because hes not that big and doesnt have vains"

previous facebook conversation with gf LOL

Also mate from what youve said is this an on the shelf product i can buy?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

hes obvo not as hench as u man,, and once she saw the results of ur cycle i bet she wishes she stuck by and supported u thru it like 

looking hench as f.uck thou mate well in, a really good size id like to hit.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

welshrager said:


> hes obvo not as hench as u man,, and once she saw the results of ur cycle i bet she wishes she stuck by and supported u thru it like
> 
> looking hench as f.uck thou mate well in, a really good size id like to hit.


haha cheers mate, enough of women though now lol need to get my legs into shape, Although this new girl im seeing is on keto diet also and trains so its all good lol.

glad i did that 1 hour on cross trainer after todays session hopefully ive free'd up all that build up of lactic acid :lol:

tommorow morning will more than likely tell lol :bounce:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> "hes not on steroids"
> 
> "how do you know that"
> 
> ...


ALCAR (Acetyl L carnitine) is available in lots of supplement shops, and is also available as a bulkpowder (page at myprotein £5.50 for 100g ; page at bulkpowders £8 for 100g ). ALCAR in capsule form is a bit more expensive.

If you want to know why it would be good (mechanism, etc) let me know, but I have a feeling it will be effective for you.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> ALCAR (Acetyl L carnitine) is available in lots of supplement shops, and is also available as a bulkpowder (page at myprotein £5.50 for 100g ; page at bulkpowders £8 for 100g ). ALCAR in capsule form is a bit more expensive.
> 
> If you want to know why it would be good (mechanism, etc) let me know, but I have a feeling it will be effective for you.
> 
> J


Ahhhh! they have L carnitine at my gym only in a 500ml drink mind..thanks ever so much for the information mate on this will deffinetly look into it. id possibly prefer the capsule form:beer: would give you reps for your post but its saying ive given too many reps in the last 24 hours lol :laugh: will do it tommorow!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

If you have plenty of money then the capped version is easier, but be careful to check the doses. So many of the capped versions I have seen contain quite low doses, and I would get the 2-3x 3g.d-1 to get maximum effect. Also ALCAR is slightly different from L-carnitine. If you go for the L-carnitine version, the doses are a bit higher.

No worries about the reps mate. The inspiration I have got from your thread is more than enough payment.

All the best,

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh and while I'm thinking of it, another sup that you may want to look at is sodium bicarb (about a quid in supermarket baking sections). a teaspoon of bicarb dissolved in water taken about 45min before your cardio should extend the time you have before lactic acid burn kicks in (makes higher intensity cardio a little easier), and increases the effectiveness of the fat transport system that I was talking about, when you are doing cardio at higher intensity, especially when in ketosis (keto diets).

It doesn't taste particularly nice, but easy to whack down and is very cheap.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Oh and while I'm thinking of it, another sup that you may want to look at is sodium bicarb (about a quid in supermarket baking sections). a teaspoon of bicarb dissolved in water taken about 45min before your cardio should extend the time you have before lactic acid burn kicks in (makes higher intensity cardio a little easier), and increases the effectiveness of the fat transport system that I was talking about, when you are doing cardio at higher intensity, especially when in ketosis (keto diets).
> 
> It doesn't taste particularly nice, but easy to whack down and is very cheap.
> 
> J


Awesome thanks again mate, im going shopping this saturday will write all this down and grab myself some! could mix it in with my green tea before morning cardio haha


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Oh and while I'm thinking of it, another sup that you may want to look at is sodium bicarb (about a quid in supermarket baking sections). a teaspoon of bicarb dissolved in water taken about 45min before your cardio should extend the time you have before lactic acid burn kicks in (makes higher intensity cardio a little easier), and increases the effectiveness of the fat transport system that I was talking about, when you are doing cardio at higher intensity, especially when in ketosis (keto diets).
> 
> It doesn't taste particularly nice, but easy to whack down and is very cheap.
> 
> J


Good stuff mate! Will have to try this.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Also guys just a quick update on next cycle!!! exchanged my Test Enanthate today for some Test Prop! Dead happy with this, will be running the propionate at 300mg per week (low dose i know) as opposed to 600mg of enanthate, but im happy lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Could mix it in with my green tea before morning cardio haha


I guess that would be ok, but I would not take the ALCAR with tea or green tea because(tannins in the teas inhibit absorption of proteins/aminos) though, although half hour difference should be fine.

BTW a little lemon juice in your green tea should increase the effectiveness of your green tea too because(increases stability of ECGC, and better absorption).

Sorry for all the babbling and my unstructured thoughts, but it is late.

J


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

ones again you look great.

so you found using tren along with winny and test gave you good size gains and lean gains?

i forgot to ask...what gear did you run on the keto diet?

any reason to using t4 compared to t3?

i assume you have finished your keto diet now?...if so...to maintain leanness will you just be doing lots of running, fairly clean eating and clen and t4 yeah?

so for prop at 300mg a week, you gonna inject like monday, wed and friday yeah? will 300mg of prop be as effective at 600mg test e


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

mate, do you have an email address as i want to ask you some questions.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

so your second cycle was test and tren yeah?

also...with regards to your cycle with test, tren and winny will it not be a bit much running winny for 12weeks?

how do you afford to do it all??


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> ones again you look great.
> 
> so you found using tren along with winny and test gave you good size gains and lean gains?
> 
> ...


Dont like running too much test, i can gain very well of just 250mg a week....T4 is alot safer than t3, however i couldnt get my hands on t3 anyways

still on keto diet  will be on it for duration of my 12 week cycle, i get along with the diet and strength is still going up, energy levels are absolutly fine so see no reason to come off. Not running clen and t4, not run them since i came off 6 week ago...waitin another 4 week till i stack them again.. just doing an ECA stack for time being :thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> so your second cycle was test and tren yeah?
> 
> also...with regards to your cycle with test, tren and winny will it not be a bit much running winny for 12weeks?
> 
> how do you afford to do it all??


just run the winny for 6/8 weeks mate

although you could do (if you was doing a 10 week cycle) 4 weeks on winstrol, 2 weeks off, 4 weeks back on!

in regards to how i afford it all :whistling:

I have no money now lol


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

haha...fair play.

so you gonna run tren for the whole cycle??

have you decided which tren you will run?

how do you reckon your results would differ to say if you were following a normal diet on the gear your gonna run, compared to if you ran it on the keto diet?

i reckon you would still gain size on a keto diet if your using tren and test?

how long do you leave off between cycle?

i cant understand why you want to cut more...i suppose on that cycle you will cut up more but gain size too?

you got an email then buddy?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

When he calls it a cutting cycle he means he will be sticking to the keto diet and running typical cutting compounds yet he will still gain size and strength because he is a freak.

you cvnt :lol:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> t4 is alot safer than t3, however i couldnt get my hands on t3 anyways


t3 is miles better i can tell a difference from switching over and they are the same safety wise, possibly more safe as you know exactly how much t3 you are getting rather than when you run t4 not actually knowing how much is converting to t3. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> haha...fair play.
> 
> so you gonna run tren for the whole cycle??
> 
> ...


Hi mate yes i will run tren throughout, i run tren accetate jab 3 times a week. Obviously id pack more size on if i ate carbs (not ate carbs in a good 2 months now) but i dont want that, im alot happier staying in the shape i am, alot of people have advised me to start adding carbs to my diet but that would be going against doing a keto diet and im not looking for more size, infact my strength has gone up since going on ketosis diet and cutting out carbs, although carbs help being the most anabolic of foods 

usually 6/8 weeks off between cycles mate

I love cutting and staying in near contest shape, i believe people take steroids and train to look good and achieve the body they desire unless there doing it for a reason (contest,Bulk for contest,Powerlifting etc), however i thrive for this look and love it, never felt happier. When i was 15.6 i was unhappy and bloated and my abs were faint..not how i wish to look anymore.

[email protected]

once again thanks to everybody for the support


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

So do you basically follow a keto diet year round then?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Willie said:


> So do you basically follow a keto diet year round then?


will try and stay on this diet for as long as possible mate i think its brilliant!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

It wil be methyl-tren instead of acetate when i get some :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> It wil be methyl-tren instead of acetate when i get some :thumbup1:


*Cough* What about my halotestin! *cough*


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

That's pretty hardcore mate, respect.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Willie said:


> That's pretty hardcore mate, respect.


lol thanks mate, i think once you get your mind set on something and your body is used to eating the same thing day in day out religously it becomes quite easy...obviously on a keto your not craving food either once your bodies in keto state so im never really hungry lol


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Look fantastic. I wish i looked like that at 19!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> here we go lol
> 
> Ex girlfriends new boyfriend, with picture of ex girlfriend below.
> 
> Id post pictures of the new bird im seeing but if she found out id been posting pictures of her on forums id get ****edd lol


Well some ones punching well above their weight arent they!!!

Ask her if he wants to buy some gear to put a meat on them pipe cleaner arms!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Rocho said:


> Well some ones punching well above their weight arent they!!!
> 
> Ask her if he wants to buy some gear to put a meat on them pipe cleaner arms!!!! :thumbup1:


Im far more happier with my new bird to be honest lol

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs022.snc1/3080_157535205322_771475322_6237667_5586610_n.jpg


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> It wil be methyl-tren instead of acetate when i get some :thumbup1:


My liver just shed a tear when I saw that.

I would be careful with the methyl tren mate with your liver values.

All the best,

J


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Im far more happier with my new bird to be honest lol
> 
> http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs022.snc1/3080_157535205322_771475322_6237667_5586610_n.jpg


I would be too, she's crackin.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Joshua said:


> My liver just shed a tear when I saw that.
> 
> I would be careful with the methyl tren mate with your liver values.
> 
> ...


My liver values are currently spot on, same as after running oxys so im not worrying too much about 3-4 weeks of Mtren. James on the other hand refuses to get his bloods done lol... someone else try and talk sense into him!!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> My liver values are currently spot on, same as after running oxys so im not worrying too much about 3-4 weeks of Mtren. James on the other hand refuses to get his bloods done lol... someone else try and talk sense into him!!!


What can i say im scared of needles......... :whistling:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

the doctor at the local needle exchange has you on his christmas card list...


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

Biff you definately make me want to do a cycle! Shame I don't know enough about it to trust myself.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

muzi said:


> Biff you definately make me want to do a cycle! Shame I don't know enough about it to trust myself.


i was scared on my first cycle, infact both me and liamhutch was lol we even went round to a friends house to prepare everything! Its better to start basic mate, not all steroids or even steroids for that matter are magic drugs, since being off 6 weeks or so ive still managed to maintain my physique just through solid diet, training and cardio, not forgetting strength of mind which is important, especially when you see yourself losing strength in the gym which then follows the will to keep on training...

Anything is possible, feel free to email me or send me a private pm asking for any information, im more than happy to help! :beer:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Meant to say Biff, I suppose you dont drink any alcohol either?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

:nono: :lol: Buddy, at least get some basic bloodworks done - even if it is just your lipids (cholesterol, HDL, LDL) mate. You don't have to tell your doc about the AAS for them.

J


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate you look awesome for 19 - props!


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

you gonna be using halotesting for your 3rd cycle mate?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

pariah said:


> Meant to say Biff, I suppose you dont drink any alcohol either?


deffinetly not mate, sometimes i prefer to stop in on a friday night also as i like to be up early for saturday morning cardio session and training lol, call me sad but 100% prefer to be killing myself in the gym then stopping in bed from the previous night out.

1 week to go till next cycle, current weight this morning was 13.5 abs looking rock solid and strength has been kept same, very excited for the following 12 weeks!!, everybodys comments has been very inspiritational, and if i do choose to do the competition on october 10th, for Mr Doncaster your support is all taken on and appreciated!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> you gonna be using halotesting for your 3rd cycle mate?


Cant say yet, ive heard alot of negatives regarding this drug, but also positives, i believe dorian used it to get tht granite look, if i did use it would only be for a short time before competition.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

okay thanks. i sent you an email too mate.

why dont you use your 3rd cycle with carbs to gain alot more size then just use keto when your off cycle?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah 5 week of cruising til next blast with no bloods is fine lmao.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> okay thanks. i sent you an email too mate.
> 
> why dont you use your 3rd cycle with carbs to gain alot more size then just use keto when your off cycle?


I will check my emails now mate, had absolutly loads :bounce:

Absolutly sticking to keto diet, ive been off gear now for 5 weeks while sticking to ketosis diet, and strength is still going up, did a personal best on deadlifts today 3 sets of 5 with 235kg, and cheat curled 100kg for 6 reps :lol:

i honestly prefer staying lean and just gaining stength i see no reason to come off this diet unless i wanted to bulk again seriously but i dont enjoy bulking i prefer keto as its working for me and body fat is near invisable and size and strength is going up slowly lol



liamhutch said:


> yeah 5 week of cruising til next blast with no bloods is fine lmao.


haha, well its not me running the methyl tren next cycle is it :whistling:


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

hi mate, havent had an email back from you.

im trying to sort out my second cycle, i think ill stick with carbs for now as im just using test, then second cycle im gonna follow your second cycle and go on the keto diet.

sound ok?

you excited for your new cycle?

i suppose you will still put some size on using tren and test even with no carbs wont you?


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

mate...did you get my email?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> mate...did you get my email?


Hi mate, have u emailed my personal email address or did you send me a pm on uk muscle? if so your best of sending me a pm on uk muscle as my email address inbox is completely overflowed all the time!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

medici999 said:


> hi mate, havent had an email back from you.
> 
> im trying to sort out my second cycle, i think ill stick with carbs for now as im just using test, then second cycle im gonna follow your second cycle and go on the keto diet.
> 
> ...


yes mate, i mean anything will work with a keto diet, its all a mental game at the end of the day but i find the results highly addictive :lol: .

Im excited for new cycle yes man  but leaving it abit longer till i start it, preferably 8th of july that will give me 12 weeks till competition  legs are coming along very well now, strength is going up which im happy with and cardio is better than ever! body fat is lower than ever with a little help from my eca stack  .


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BigBiff said:


> I did a personal best on deadlifts today 3 sets of 5 with 235kg, and cheat curled 100kg for 6 reps :lol:
> 
> i


maybe you should forget bb'ing and do a powerlifting contest

at under 90kg...these lifts are very very strong

in fact if you look at the world IPF powerlifting records

http://records.powerlifting.org/world/

your 5 rep deadlift is very strong

with some work, you could get some decent lifts in contest


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

yer i did email you to your hotmail mate as i cant pm on here yet. let me know if you got it.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> maybe you should forget bb'ing and do a powerlifting contest
> 
> at under 90kg...these lifts are very very strong
> 
> ...


Surely those lifts are without straps at a guess?

Not training today having a day off and a breather before next week when i start on cycle! might go see transformers 2 today :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

they are...but then they also wear suits which help

you should try it


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> they are...but then they also wear suits which help
> 
> you should try it


Maybe one day but really want to focus my mind on this competition in october now, its on the 10th so if i start on 7th of july i should be 12 weeks prepping from there!

Had an excellent cardio workout today, done 4 hours lol

5:00Am wake up

started my morning with a 10 mile run (fasted)

10am

8 mile run this time, more hill sprints and sprinting between obstacles, didnt take long at all

4:00PM

Gym, 100 ab crunches with 25kg plate, then moved onto leg crunches on dip machine (100)

1 hour on cross trainer

1 hour 10km run (fast and slow paced 1km intervals)

followed by

100 ab crunches with 25kg plate, then moved onto leg crunches on dip machine (100)

This should have been wednesdays full day cardio workout but wanted to do it today lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

If I got like that I would be very very happy indeed! Good work and keep up the pics!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

^Andy said:


> If I got like that I would be very very happy indeed! Good work and keep up the pics!


Anything is possible mate, i was the always the fat kid at school lol. I was never naturally lean etc. Your mind is a powerful tool, i learnt this in the marines,

Mentally i push myself because i know theres light at the end of the tunnell, you will be surprised how much time i spend in the gym and out running prior to doing other things lol, its really taken over my life...kinda sad really but i prefer it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Well that sounds about right for me being 183cm and weigh 14:12 stone, overweight so not posting any pics lol.

You have given me some more encouragement! thanks


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

^Andy said:


> Well that sounds about right for me being 183cm and weigh 14:12 stone, overweight so not posting any pics lol.
> 
> You have given me some more encouragement! thanks


feel free to pm me if u need any help etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks James?

How do I PM anyhow?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

click on my name, public profile and send me a message mate


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Maybe one day but really want to focus my mind on this competition in october now, its on the 10th so if i start on 7th of july i should be 12 weeks prepping from there!
> 
> Had an excellent cardio workout today, done 4 hours lol
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ you are a machine?? are you still following the diet from Pscarb mate? how do you manage to keep all your muscle when doing all this cardio?? I think I might start an have cardio days like this I should lose loads of fat if I use an ECA stack also my strict Keto diet, what do you think James??


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Ash91 said:


> Jesus Christ you are a machine?? are you still following the diet from Pscarb mate? how do you manage to keep all your muscle when doing all this cardio?? I think I might start an have cardio days like this I should lose loads of fat if I use an ECA stack also my strict Keto diet, what do you think James??


yer still following it mate, just changing the order of it around to suit me really at different times of day, like id never have peanut butter then do cardio as it builds up loads of stomach cramps for me and a sick taste in my mouth lol...

ive actually build muscle while still doing all this cardio, ive got so much stronger on my overall lifts, yer i mean my "cardio days) is really my off day lol, like on weekends when i should be resting im still giving it some pasty in the gym and on the roads! eca stacks are brilliant mate, i see no reason why you wouldnt burn fat mate!

Also get a sick playlist for your mp3  Music helps carry me on my cardio


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good training mate. Hardcore and intense - lush!



> Also get a sick playlist for your mp3  Music helps carry me on my cardio


I totally agree with this - it makes such a big difference. Just out of interest, what sort of tunes do you listen to.

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good training mate. Hardcore and intense - lush!



> Also get a sick playlist for your mp3  Music helps carry me on my cardio


I totally agree with this - it makes such a big difference. Just out of interest, what sort of tunes do you listen to.

J


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

emailed your hotmail mate, my email is [email protected] i cant use the search function yet


----------



## jonnas (Jun 24, 2009)

wow, you got a great physique there mate. i always said i would never be interested in goin on steroids, but fukcing hell, you look like you've been carved from stone!!

got a question for you mate, im thinking about a keto diet, only thing is, i dont understand these cheat meals etc. also your taking eca stack on the diet, do you not get any stomach cramps, just i do sometimes when on eca normally so would it not effect your more in keto stage?


----------



## imaweed (Jun 23, 2009)

what's your training like? how many days do you train, and do you do each body part twice a week? example...

mon - chest and biceps

tue - back shoulders

weds - legs triceps forearms

thurs - chest biceps abs

so on monday and thursday youve done biceps and chest for the week?? if you understand


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

imaweed said:


> what's your training like? how many days do you train, and do you do each body part twice a week? example...
> 
> mon - chest and biceps
> 
> ...


i do a push on a monday, thats chest shoulders and triceps, then on tuesday pull, back and biceps


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

jonnas said:


> wow, you got a great physique there mate. i always said i would never be interested in goin on steroids, but fukcing hell, you look like you've been carved from stone!!
> 
> got a question for you mate, im thinking about a keto diet, only thing is, i dont understand these cheat meals etc. also your taking eca stack on the diet, do you not get any stomach cramps, just i do sometimes when on eca normally so would it not effect your more in keto stage?


Dont really get anything like that mate, dont even get any effects on clen or tren etc, only thing tht bothers me most is DBOL



Joshua said:


> Good training mate. Hardcore and intense - lush!
> 
> I totally agree with this - it makes such a big difference. Just out of interest, what sort of tunes do you listen to.
> 
> J


Heavy death metal mate all the way, also like my hip hop  gotta be old skool tho like nasty Nas, or mobb deep!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Starting cycle this monday, will make a fresh journal! diet has been fcking crap this week to be honest and trainings such as cardio hasnt been its best due to having other things on my mind :/ ive still managed to get 2 hours in each day but its been so hard lol

Very excited to start again on monday though


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Back on cycle monday lads COMON, todays funny story, walking round town in SWELTERING heat topless!, feeling in quite good shape, i heard the odd steroid comment, one women even said to me "Whats the point"

Next thing, some 17/18 stone guy walks round corner in pretty much contest shape LOL, amazing tan with 10/10 girlfriend by his side topless, i immediatly de-pumped and felt beta and normal.

appart from that looking forward to going back on cycle monday  LOL


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

whats next cycle


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

im using Test Prop, tren Ace, Clen,wini tabs,Ephs and T4s

Also will post up some new photos in 3 weeks time once im into the swing of things! ECA stack is kinda ****ing my head up abit so might drop it lol

Not jabbed yet as no needles, first jab is tommorow 

Had the SICKEST carb up on saturday ever, before going for 12 weeks keto (saturday being a cheat day) may do cheat days every 2 weeks depending on how i feel 

feeling strong and feeling determined


----------



## Michael45 (Jul 6, 2009)

hi mate, you look amazing !!

i've just started training and whilst i'm more than twice your age you have certainly inspired me . hope i can look half as good as you !!!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Michael45 said:


> hi mate, you look amazing !!
> 
> i've just started training and whilst i'm more than twice your age you have certainly inspired me . hope i can look half as good as you !!!!


Im glad to hear tht mate  ,

Bench has gone up 10kg for the same reps this week back from 110 for 6 reps straight up to 120 in 4 days  not bad going lol, responding well to the gear and the clen again seem to get a massive boost everytime i go back on clen! cardio is going well also, had a massive MASSIVE carb up on saturday just to boost metabolism went full out was almost sick and felt like death lol but dropped 2 pounds this week  so its broke my platouh which is what i thought it would!

Going to drop the asprin from the ECA stack just for a week see how i feel, as i feel so faint after ive took the asprin, i think it will work just as well without!

will update picture in 3 weeks or so once the tren and test is kicked in nicely!

keep checking back now and again


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man you look very good, i did around 8-9 week's of keto diet and i never looked like you


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad things are going well mate. careful with to much clen use. their has been reports if it causing heart enlargment or tho these were just in rats it has been enough to put alot of people off using it.

Not me like i still use it i just feel some people use it to much. im not saying you are as i have no idea how much you have used it just putting the info out their to keep all informed


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Meal 1:
> 
> 8 whole eggs
> 
> ...





BigBiff said:


> Had an excellent cardio workout today, done 4 hours lol
> 
> 5:00Am wake up
> 
> ...


Somethings wrong here. You say you ran 24.25miles....... plus an hour on the cross trainer today and thats your diet. :confused1:

I dont get it. Thats about 2500cals (just guessing) and you ran a marathon then did cross trainer, then did abs. Do you wear your pants outside your trousers too? :whistling: :laugh:

If you had posted this with out pic i would say you were 8stone. But those pics are awe inspiring. Fantastic physique. It just doesn't add up for me. Even with carbs you should be totally bunt out. But with no carbs, and all that cardio and your not dead????

Even a pro athlete would struggle with this workout and he would be on 3 times as many cals as you.

If this is true, then you truly are a genetic freak.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

kawikid said:


> Somethings wrong here. You say you ran 24.25miles....... plus an hour on the cross trainer today and thats your diet. :confused1:
> 
> I dont get it. Thats about 2500cals (just guessing) and you ran a marathon then did cross trainer, then did abs. Do you wear your pants outside your trousers too? :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> ...


lol i can run 7/8 mile in 52 minutes or so, i know this through treadmill training, when road running i calculate my distance using a nike running watch metre, just a little gadget i picked up, quite handy but possibly not accurate.

Cardio has never been a big problem for me, the pace i was put through in marine training was far more hectic than what im doing lol, plus in boots and rig. The ketosis diet keeps me full of energy, carbs make me sluggish and bloated, except the day after when im full of energy  i have my carb ups on sundays now, helping my train that little bit harder on the monday...lol

Ive replaced my all day cardio session with 2 leg sessions,

(wednesdays,saturdays), this should get them boosted back up, plus i was just burning myself out if im honest and noticed getting weaker and more tired further on in the week!

To the post further up, im only running 120mcg of clen mate just do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, ive dropped the Asprin from my ECA stack though now as it was making me go so faint etc...

all these comments are an inspiration! i just hope i can take my physique 1 step further this cycle


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Even a pro athlete would struggle with this workout and he would be on 3 times as many cals as you.


When people train to a very high level, their metabolism can adapt in some mind boggling ways. One of the methods (although I am not saying it is the case with James) is that the body can become more energy efficient when at rest.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> When people train to a very high level, their metabolism can adapt in some mind boggling ways. One of the methods (although I am not saying it is the case with James) is that the body can become more energy efficient when at rest.
> 
> J


Hi mate, i picked up some of those suppliments you was talking about! thanks alot for the help with those, im just curious mate if you've ever ran an ECA stack, im thinking of dropping the asprin and just curious whether its necessary to even have asprin in there?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't actually use the aspirin myself - I think it may have some effect in obese people, but I don't notice much from it myself. I run EC or ECY (the Y is with yohimine HCL which I only use when BF is quite low just to burn the stubbon stuff) as stimulants.

When you have given these new supps a go, let us know how you get on with them. There are further things you can do, but it is worth seeing how your body responds to each new supp stack, and this will tell you what the best way to adapt your stack to really ramp up the effects.



> Back on cycle monday lads COMON, todays funny story, walking round town in SWELTERING heat topless!, feeling in quite good shape, i heard the odd steroid comment, one women even said to me "Whats the point"
> 
> Next thing, some 17/18 stone guy walks round corner in pretty much contest shape LOL, amazing tan with 10/10 girlfriend by his side topless, i immediatly de-pumped and felt beta and normal.


I forgot to say, this mate me laugh lots - I've had this sort of thing happen plenty of times to me, bringing me back down to earth with a big bump.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I don't actually use the aspirin myself - I think it may have some effect in obese people, but I don't notice much from it myself. I run EC or ECY (the Y is with yohimine HCL which I only use when BF is quite low just to burn the stubbon stuff) as stimulants.
> 
> When you have given these new supps a go, let us know how you get on with them. There are further things you can do, but it is worth seeing how your body responds to each new supp stack, and this will tell you what the best way to adapt your stack to really ramp up the effects.
> 
> ...


haha will keep u informed mate, feel harder and dryer already just from the winstrol and clen this week, but supps do help alot!

Respect to that guy i saw in town though he must have felt amazing pmsl


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok small update, just got my hands on 50mg Anavar Caps, 50 tabs, should i not cycle these along side my 50mg wini tabs? might be too harsh on liver?

opinions on this please  !!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I have a few questions.

How much is a serving of peanut butter and cashew nuts?

What is 8oz of lean meat? Is that one chicken breast; is it a steak from a pack? Do you measure out the weight I mean or roughly guess?

What time is your earliest and latest meal?

EDIT

Ive just roughly worked out your nutritional intake for that diet;



> Meal 1:
> 
> 8 whole eggs
> 
> ...


Does this look right to you?

*CALORIES | PROTEIN | CARBS | FATS*

3043 | 304 | 36 | 166


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

good procress m8 the diet your doing is very simler to the dave palumbo keto diet, i used that for my show with good results,and i know for a fact you could run 24 miles on a keto, ppl dont understand how intense marine training is so your body is used to doing exersice in extreme conditions with minimal nutrition it just adapts, i know first hand from my time in the forces unless youve been there you dont know, there is no macdonals in bagdad lol, so you cant just load up on fat and carbs before going on patrol, if i was you tho i wouldnt take no fat burners at all untill ye body stops burning fat just of the diet alone, so then you wont have to do anymore cv or adjust the diet you can just add the fat burners, its upto you tho m8 your doin fyn the way you are.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

pariah said:


> I have a few questions.
> 
> How much is a serving of peanut butter and cashew nuts?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, a serving for me would be preferably 1 to 2 full scoops of peanut butter on a table spoon, a serving of cashew nuts i usually do a handful, but ive swapped the cashew nuts round now to walnuts as less carbs, i still do a handful of these, possibly 2 handfuls. 8 ounce of lean meat is around 250 grams i just work it out by buying it in packaging ready made lol but i usually roughly guess, sometimes i will just eat a full chicken after training.

Earliest meal i start off by eating at around 9 pm in the morning, thts after cardio, later meals preferably around 10/11, depending on how my meals are set out through the day, sometimes ive gone as late as getting my last meal in at 2am lol, it doesnt really matter to me about how late i have my meal really ive not noticed too much of a difference with this!

deciding to add the anavar on week 3, that should be ok to do so having most of my cycle kicked in by then, ive only done 2 jabs this week so not even a full week yet  this is due to not having any needles!

Carb up tommorow!? contemplating skipping it, but i think my body needs it to be honest!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Just worked it out, thats an expensive diet in terms of meat lol. My wife is shocked. She reckons 8oz of meat x 3 every day for a month is about £130-140 alone for meat.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

pariah said:


> Just worked it out, thats an expensive diet in terms of meat lol. My wife is shocked. She reckons 8oz of meat x 3 every day for a month is about £130-140 alone for meat.


holy **** your right lol, we all gotta eat though lol its not like we're munching out on other foods like crisps and chocolate though on the side :whistling: all adds up, i try and buy tesco value chicken lol tastes like sh1t, but if you grill it its beauttt cant tell difference, 1.37 for 8oz :thumbup1:

Carb up tommorow comon!!! lol, cant waitt! looking forward to trying anavar aswell, heard some good things about it, 50mg is a good dose too :bounce:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hey guys just ordered some yohimbe, 500mg tabs, can i take these with my ECA stack, perhaps replacing the Asprin for the Yohimbe, or would it work better alongside clen? im thinking of taking 1000mg a day, thats 2 tablets a day?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi mate great progress and great thread just one question if you dont mind me asking as it has made me wonder, if you do all that cardio 3 time a week, do you have a job as it looks like it takes up most of the day,


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Good training day today new personal best 

started off with Deadlifts 242kg, did 5 reps on first set, 4 on second and 3 on last

and single concentrated curled 35 kg for 5 reps 

Condition is good today, had a MASSSSSSSIVEEEEE carb up on sunday, basically all ****e, put on 14 pounds over night, but initially ive dropped 2 pounds of body weight according to todays weigh in  so in better condition than what i was before!

will upload some photos soon was going to take some today but its only been a week LOL, will give it 2 more weeks or so but im quite happy with results already 

Anavar is slowly kicking in, starting to get all over body pumps from it which is nice, feel alot better dropping the ECA  and just going to run the clen from now on!

weight today is just under 13 and a half stone, so thats quite good for me, and strength is deffinetly up

Also being dead strict with diet from now on, going to NOT do a carb up this weekend, as initially id like to see how condition goes for another week of strict keto, completely dropped peanut butter from diet, even natural peanut butter, also cashew nuts are a no no, and mozzarella cheese, just eating chicken, red meat,fish and my fats are almonds, walnuts or brazil nuts.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Mate your strong as fcuk!

You have awesome genetics by the sounds of it. You should do PL or something mate.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Mate your strong as fcuk!
> 
> You have awesome genetics by the sounds of it. You should do PL or something mate.


I love going heavy, to be honest, i stick my rep ranges to 6/8 reps, its a head**** for me if i know i have to go above 10 reps i like to stick low with good form if i can, and i can up the weight alot more over short periods of time!

did some cheeky cheat curling today aswell with 100kg lol biceps are so pumped from them did first 4 reps fairly strict, trying to keep elbows tucked in as much as possible but last 2 reps were quite bad lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> I love going heavy, to be honest, i stick my rep ranges to 6/8 reps, its a head**** for me if i know i have to go above 10 reps i like to stick low with good form if i can, and i can up the weight alot more over short periods of time!
> 
> did some cheeky cheat curling today aswell with 100kg lol biceps are so pumped from them did first 4 reps fairly strict, trying to keep elbows tucked in as much as possible but last 2 reps were quite bad lol


 Lol i think JW007 tore his bicep curling that weight. Still impressive, must be hard to swing up lol.

Get some pics done mate.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Lol i think JW007 tore his bicep curling that weight. Still impressive, must be hard to swing up lol.
> 
> Get some pics done mate.


i should probably start training smarter rather than ego training :lol: :lol:

Further note, ive destroyed my MP3 with all my deathcore/deathmetal music on which i will never be able to retrieve back again  2000 tracks DESTROYED

im ****ed off!

Anybody else like deathmetal/deathcore? if so fav bands


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> strict keto, completely dropped peanut butter from diet, even natural peanut butter, also cashew nuts are a no no, and mozzarella cheese, just eating chicken, red meat,fish and my fats are almonds, walnuts or brazil nuts.


Where's the fish oil mate?

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Where's the fish oil mate?
> 
> J


i have some fish oil tablets mate, but i dont really take them :/, would you advise i start running them per meal if so what dose!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

do you get ure bloods done mate?

keto diet sent my cholesterol thru the roof.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> do you get ure bloods done mate?
> 
> keto diet sent my cholesterol thru the roof.


i really should mate, bit nervous about what they will come back as, running tren and winni etc raises chol, and ive been on this diet over 4 months now! and ive only done 2 weekends in 4 months where ive eaten carbs :/


----------



## bro (May 28, 2009)

Is this guy for real or what?!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> i have some fish oil tablets mate, but i dont really take them :/, would you advise i start running them per meal if so what dose!


10g.d-1 would be good IMO (unless you are at risk of bleeding - eg sparing etc )

Spread over meals would be good, but I would avoid intake around your workouts. Presleep or with your last meal of the day, would be good.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

bro said:


> Is this guy for real or what?!!


I dont get what you mean mate lol

And thank you joshua! youve been such a help to me throughout since i joined this forum! reps


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> here we go lol
> 
> Ex girlfriends new boyfriend, with picture of ex girlfriend below.
> 
> Id post pictures of the new bird im seeing but if she found out id been posting pictures of her on forums id get ****edd lol


I'd smash your ex through the floor:thumbup1:

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> i should probably start training smarter rather than ego training :lol: :lol:
> 
> Further note, ive destroyed my MP3 with all my deathcore/deathmetal music on which i will never be able to retrieve back again  2000 tracks DESTROYED
> 
> ...


godsmack

avenged sevenfold

inflames

bullet for my valentine

slipknot

36crazyfists

pantera

hope this helps bud


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

today at work was funny

supposidly my near perfect form deadlift of 250kg is wrong

did manual handling training and i failed picking up a 6.5kg box, had to stay behind until form was perfect, really F*cked off the guy showing me really started getting personal and arguing with how to pick up this mere mortal weight it was a cardboard box for christ sake.

Missed todays chest and shoulders session just done cardio today, will catch up doing doing it tommorow, and back and biceps on saturday morning!

feeling really sluggish today, i felt like this last cycle but 4 weeks in, probably due a carb up this weekend as ive really really been pushing the cardio this week and ive dropped quite abit of fat and water in 4 days, weighed 14.6 stone monday after sundays carb up weigh in today at 13.4, lowest ive been yet and deffinetly the dryest 

going to go out for a run now, its absolutly hammering it down but needs to be done.

will get some pictures up asap of condition


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

WRT said:


> I'd smash your ex through the floor:thumbup1:
> 
> Looking awesome mate!


shes a propper bitch but excellent [email protected] i will be honest about this LOL


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> shes a propper bitch but excellent [email protected] i will be honest about this LOL


Oh well when her heads banging against the headboard while she's getting ****ed doggy and she's on the brink of unconsciousness I won't really care:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

WRT said:


> Oh well when her heads banging against the headboard while she's getting ****ed doggy and she's on the brink of unconsciousness I won't really care:thumbup1:


lol you will when u go clinic and find you have Clamidia, she gave me it lmao


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> lol you will when u go clinic and find you have Clamidia, she gave me it lmao


oh noes :lol:


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi mate, do you tend to do compound exercises with the push/pull routine or not?

Any chance of a breakdown of specific exercises?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

muzi said:


> Hi mate, do you tend to do compound exercises with the push/pull routine or not?
> 
> Any chance of a breakdown of specific exercises?


when you say compound do u mean isolation?


----------



## DNTS (Feb 20, 2008)

Could you post your typical workout?

Let's say chest/delts/triceps

banch press 100kg x 10 140 x 8 ...

incline press...

....

etc

Are you training legs?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

DNTS said:


> Could you post your typical workout?
> 
> Let's say chest/delts/triceps
> 
> ...


ye i train legs

*Monday - Push *

*
*

*Bench*

*
Dumbells*

*
Chest Machine*

*
Flies*

*
*

*
Dumbell Shoulder press*

*
Shoulder machine press*

*
Front raises*

*
Shrugs*

*
*

*
Skull crushers*

*
Tricep push down*

*
Tuesday - pull*

*Deadlifts*

*
Bent Over row*

*
Close grip pull down*

*
Single dumbell row*

*
*

*
Barbell cheat curls*

*
Concentration ez curls*

*
Single bicep curls*

*
Single concentration bicep curls*

*Weds - Legs*

*Leg press*

*
Squats*

*
Raises*

*
Calf raises*


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

mate just checked this out, your pics are down, can you re instate them??

would be very keen to see your before and after pics


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

bump for pics?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

how did u find the keto diet running no carbs and just nuts ...?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

stevo99 said:


> bump for pics?


Picturesss

4583_93766326681_517391681_2357536_3756961_n.jpg

4491_88068886681_517391681_2273426_6719917_n.jpg

6055_119304226681_517391681_2785128_7643170_n.jpg


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> 6055_119304226681_517391681_2785128_7643170_n.jpg


upper backs dont get much better than that mate. im very jealous! separation is great, density is particularly annoying :tongue: . any pics of your lower back?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> upper backs dont get much better than that mate. im very jealous! separation is great, density is particularly annoying :tongue: . any pics of your lower back?


ermm lol funnily enough i do have 1 pic, was early stages into diet though also was just taking pictures of my tattoo haha

16033_171973591681_517391681_3323038_832751_n.jpg

Since ive stopped doing deadlifts, and moved to a gym with more machines for Back which ive started using haha, my backs developed alot better :s not sure why really, stopped doing barbell rows and deadlifts for a while


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

great results mate, great tattoos too! what rep range do you train in mate?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

kaos_nw said:


> great results mate, great tattoos too! what rep range do you train in mate?


4 sets of 8 reps for pretty much most of my exercises, the bigger exercises like single arm rows (for back) i stick to 6 reps.

Biceps and triceps i tend to hit them with 10/12 repetitions

Although when barbell curling i generally would do 6/8 reps!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> ermm lol funnily enough i do have 1 pic, was early stages into diet though also was just taking pictures of my tattoo haha
> 
> 16033_171973591681_517391681_3323038_832751_n.jpg
> 
> Since ive stopped doing deadlifts, and moved to a gym with more machines for Back which ive started using haha, my backs developed alot better :s not sure why really, stopped doing barbell rows and deadlifts for a while


doesnt matter how you get there, aslong as you get to where you want to be!

yeah you really have awesome bone structure that gives you that brilliant v-shape. you've got thick wide, and quite high looking lats also which only make this look more prominent. very well done!

i would kill for bone structure like that. i've got ****ty narrow shoulders, barrel chest and thick waist. its great for strength (which is what i need), but terrible for aesthetics! cant win em all i guess!

i didnt pick up your height/weight in this thread. where you at currently?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers mate! i always thought i had poor genetics, my arms are ****e unfortunatly, ive always wanted bulkier arms, there just narrow! and the muscle insertion point looks like ive torn my bicep lol  . I look more of a marathon runner that a bodybuilder i think, ive tried the bulkier approach it doesnt suit my shape, i find the aesthetic approach much more self pleasing! in that photo i was 13 stone 5, im sitting at around 14 now. Put on some slight weight since coming off cycle. But back on come feb time!

since coming off cycle ive stopped doing Bench for chest, as i competely destroyed my shoulder, started using more isolation for that aswell, we have a machine at our gym where you can just load up each side with plates, and as you push it narrows inwards.

great machine and it really made a difference!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> Cheers mate! i always thought i had poor genetics, my arms are ****e unfortunatly, ive always wanted bulkier arms, there just narrow! and the muscle insertion point looks like ive torn my bicep lol


you and me both! i have really high insertion points on my biceps also. its a nightmare for that heavy arm look. its especially bad if you have big triceps. it does make them pretty strong compared to those with longer biceps i've found, inch for inch. thats good from a performance point of view, but its a nightmare to make them grow as you've probably found. i need a massive increase in biceps strength to get any real size difference out of them using conventional rep ranges. higher reps work, but its fake size and watery and wears off if i take a week off. its gotten to the point where my main biceps work is coming from compound rows now with underhand and neutral grips. trying to curl a heavy flat barbell was just causing me forearms problems. its working quite well and stimulating some growth again and sparing me forearm tendonitis.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> you and me both! i have really high insertion points on my biceps also. its a nightmare for that heavy arm look. its especially bad if you have big triceps. it does make them pretty strong compared to those with longer biceps i've found, inch for inch. thats good from a performance point of view, but its a nightmare to make them grow as you've probably found. i need a massive increase in biceps strength to get any real size difference out of them using conventional rep ranges. higher reps work, but its fake size and watery and wears off if i take a week off. its gotten to the point where my main biceps work is coming from compound rows now with underhand and neutral grips. trying to curl a heavy flat barbell was just causing me forearms problems. its working quite well and stimulating some growth again and sparing me forearm tendonitis.


i feel your pain lol finally found somebody with the same views as me lol. there is people in my gym who just train biceps and chest once a week and have huge arms, i would love that genetic blessing from just doing a few light curls once a week. I agree, heavy back workouts or lifting heavy does stimulate growth, on preacher curl ive started training lighter, (this is my final bicep exercise) simply 4 sets of 10 reps, really squeezing the muscle seems to be producing slight growth..

Although i believe this is probably just pump lol. either way it feels nice training light for a change!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Im one of the ones with the chest and arms m8. I wish I had a back shape like yours though.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> ^Im one of the ones with the chest and arms m8. I wish I had a back shape like yours though.


haha [email protected]

might lazer my tattoo off if i keep getting more positive comments towards my back haha


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for inspiring man.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

This is old thread !

Great info and very helpful.

I'm just wondering how you look right now after almost 1and half years.

Any chance post your pic please ?


----------



## perfection (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi everyone new to posting srry had a quick question not tryin to take over thread

I'm a model and tryin to get rdy for a photo shoot and was looking to do a cycle with tren test prop n prov, I can't put on a lot of size for two reason one I model n 2 I'm only 5'9 lol...this would be my third cycle and I rly liked the results you had biff and from my last two cycle I think I can see why I didn't have really good results its because I didn't follow a diet plan like yours......I have done win for 5 weeks with clen for 6 2 on 2 off and my next cycle was test prop primo for 4 weeks and var for 5 weeks with clen for 4 weeks gained a ok amount of size but yet again didn't harden up and cut up as much as I wanted to and hadf trouble getting dry....if you guys could please help it would be great thanks!


----------

